# Test,Deca and EQ



## manickanuck (Mar 2, 2012)

week 1-16 1000 mgs test e/week
week 1-12 600 mgs deca/week
week 1-16 600 mgs EQ/week

.5 adex eod throughout
cruise on 500 mgs test e/week for 3 weeks starting week 17
than 250 mgs test e/week for 7 weeks


Gonna be a fun ride


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a bunch.  Age? weight? What do your macros look like?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 2, 2012)

Stats or closed.




/V


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 2, 2012)

31, 5'7 208lbs. about 14% bf been on cycle for 6 weeks got a little water weight now. Eating around 4000 calories or so. 250-300grams protein per day. i dont count the carbs or fat but the fat content is on the lower side. The carbs are'nt very high either but i am bulking right now. Most my carbs come from are wholewheat bread and pasta.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 2, 2012)

Christ Vic. Give me a chance to respond lol.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a pretty stiff cycle and a little on the moderate/high dose end but some guys handle it fine and grow off it.  Personally I use deca or equipoise interchangeable as the main anabolic on top of a test base.  Then if I add a third compound I will add a DHT derivative like masteron or winstrol or anavar. I usually start out with two and add in the 3rd somewhere in the middle to bring the cycle back to like.

Why the two anabolics at once on top of the test base? I've done it like this but best way ws to add in the second anabolic 1/2 way through in my experience.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm thinking the two long esters of deca and eq being that they take long to kick in. Why start half way if deca needs to be ran for 12 weeks to get optimal results from it as well as the EQ. Running the eq longer being as there is very little to no aromitization and was planning on cuttin at end of cycle. I'll take your advice if you tell me this is a bad decision, i'm sure you have more experience than i do with cycling as i only have a few cycles under my belt, spread apart by years.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm guessing you might have experienced some negative sides running a cycle like this?


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm here to learn so i'm listening, i'm not one to not take advice from someones personal experiences. Don't want to waste gear either, so I could put it aside.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd get some HCG...especially if running deca.  Don't know your cycle experience or if you have used EQ before...16 weeks is cool, but I personally need closer to a gram a week to see my desired results.  600mg won't do anything exciting for me.  Up the adex if you are holding too much water.  IMHO.  Good luck bro.




/V


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 2, 2012)

when should i start hcg and how much?


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 2, 2012)

manickanuck said:


> I'm thinking the two long esters of deca and eq being that they take long to kick in. Why start half way if deca needs to be ran for 12 weeks to get optimal results from it as well as the EQ. Running the eq longer being as there is very little to no aromitization and was planning on cuttin at end of cycle. I'll take your advice if you tell me this is a bad decision, i'm sure you have more experience than i do with cycling as i only have a few cycles under my belt, spread apart by years.



That is brolore.  Long esters start working the minute you first inject them just like short esters only they trickle in more slowly. Equipoise seems to take long time b/c in a lot of guys it's just a mild compound. For me I feel it in under 3 weeks. DEca people feel in same amount of time and you don't really hear people complain that it has to be run for 16 weeks for full effect even though the esters of both drugs make their 1/2 life very similar.

There is really nothing wrong with running the two together. just my personal preference is to pick the compounds a little differently. Equipoise or deca with testosterone are both good mass builders.  Masteron and Winstrol are both great hardeners.  Masteron will make you fele like you hold a pump all the time.  Winstrol will dry you out while making you feel more full.  both have their own sort of cosmetic effect and mood elevation qualitites.  That's why I like to add one or the other soemthimes as a 3rd compound.

I also use a lot less total AAS than what you have lined up.  Dose and response has to do with a number of factors including past totals used, amount of time of continuous or near contiunuous use without a break, and of course genetics.  Some can handle higher doses with lower side effects than others. Some respond to low doses always and some barely respond to high doses.  Many items diet differences are the major difference.

I've played around with AAS for decades.  Mostly used lower end doses for sports where lower doses are essentially used for recovery and a little added strength. More presently I use a little differently. Personally I can make great gains on a gram or less a week of total AAS. The rest is diet and training hard ans smart.  Diet is the biggest 

diet>>>training>AAS.

AAS open the door so more nutrients can get to the best places where you want them.. the lean tissues. Then they work to facilitate the making the right proteins. Sometimes pouring in tons of AAS is not the answer.  Side effects make it hard to train and live optimally.  Beest to pick a lower dose so the body isn't stressed out and you can train and eat and live right for best gains.

Typical cycle for me is

300 mg test C
300 mg NPP

Then1/2 way through I add in 300 mg of Masteron and at the last few weeks I might add in an oral.  That's it.  I dose on the mild side but on a cycle like that I can put on 25 lbs in 8 weeks after being off for some months. If I go up to twice the dose I feel logy and tired all the time. I'm better off at the lower dose.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 2, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I'd get some HCG...especially if running deca.  Don't know your cycle experience or if you have used EQ before...16 weeks is cool, but I personally need closer to a gram a week to see my desired results.  600mg won't do anything exciting for me.  Up the adex if you are holding too much water.  IMHO.  Good luck bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hCG is a good idea.  I run it the whole cycle at 250-500 iu every 3 days.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 2, 2012)

manickanuck said:


> when should i start hcg and how much?



ASAP....at least 1000iu EW.  Do you have any atrophy down there?



/V


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 3, 2012)

maybe a little atrophy. I'll ask the wife when she wakes uplol. I was on tren but had a blended mix so i dropped it. i just took one shot of eq and deca so far, but to be honest i think my gear is underdosed, its a canadian ugl,  definately ain't gaining like i did when i used HG


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 3, 2012)

wife says my balls are just as small when i started


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 3, 2012)

That looks like my next cycle but ill be doing 1500 mgs test with Deca and eq


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 3, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> ASAP....at least 1000iu EW. Do you have any atrophy down there?
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
damn...I've always read and heard that using such a high dose for an extended period can permanently desensitize them. I was planning on running 500 iu a week when I start my cycle. Looks like I need to do more research cuz I trust Victor's opinion.


----------

